# My Watch Designs



## Graeme

Hi All,
Nobody has posted any designs in this forum for a while so I thought I'd start the ball rolling again and post some of my designs.

You can view a working version of each drawing on my web site, as well as some more variations.

Thanks for watching,
Graeme


----------



## JoshuaTechnomage

I always wondered how to design flash watches? What kind of software do you use?


----------



## Graeme

I use Macromedia Flash Pro 8


----------



## tbalaban

Nice Designs. I especially liked the orange and yellow hand divers and. as a rule, I don't care for divers. :-!


----------



## Guest

Interesting designs. I'd pull the trigger on a Pro Diver with the bezel from pic 9. Otherwise the bezel would be too "rough" for me.


----------



## Tragic

I think all those look really nice!
How would the crown work on the last 2 though?
5th from top is uber hot!


----------



## XTrooper

Very cool designs! b-)


----------



## Graeme

Tragic said:


> I think all those look really nice!
> How would the crown work on the last 2 though?
> 5th from top is uber hot!


Hi Tragic,
My idea is that the crown works the same as if it were on the side, unscrew to unlock and pull out to change time and date etc, but probobly not possible on the front.


----------



## WatchMe82

Great looking watches, nice designs! loving the red and black on the pro diver, however not too sure about the studded bezel :think:.....love the bezel on the chrono version though |>

Any of teh watches in production yet?


----------



## tzd

The first watch I really liked! b-)


----------



## wintermutt

Those are incredible. I wish you were working for most of the watch manufacturers out there.
|>The first one I liked, but the little pointers on the hands seem kind of wimpy. I'd like to see that design in a non-chrono too.
|>The second and third I really dig. Only thing I'm not too sure about are those heavy crown covers. I think it would work better with something simpler.
|>Those last couple with the crown in the lower right corner are a very cool idea and deserve some further developmenmt.
Overall I'd say a fantastic effort. Makes me want to get back to the old drawing board too.
By the way, who or what would you say are your influences?


----------



## Graeme

Hi All,
Just adding my latest design.
This one is really cool if I do say so my self.


----------



## Malyel

Graeme said:


> Hi All,
> Just adding my latest design.
> This one is really cool if I do say so my self.


Great design! :-!

If you made it with the contrasting white sub dial at 6 I would buy one. ;-)


----------



## obie

will that be a real carbon fiber center on the dial? if so can you also use the white carbon also for it? the watch looks very nice.


----------



## Graeme

Malyel said:


> Great design! :-!
> 
> If you made it with the contrasting white sub dial at 6 I would buy one. ;-)


Hi Malyel,
Thats pretty cool :-!, how about a silver version,


----------



## Malyel

Graeme said:


> Hi Malyel,
> Thats pretty cool :-!, how about a silver version,


Looks good! :-!


----------



## Holden

I don't know anything about flash. Are these initially designed in a vector graphics program like Illustrator or CorelDraw?


----------



## Graeme

Holden said:


> I don't know anything about flash. Are these initially designed in a vector graphics program like Illustrator or CorelDraw?


Hi Holden,
I used to draw in CorelDraw but scince I learned how to use Macromedia flash I do all my drawings in flash.


----------



## Holden

Is art created with flash vector art ?


----------



## Sean779

those are some BEAUTIFUL designs, really every one of them. Why isn't some watch company snapping you up if you can't get the capital to do it alone. Blows me away.

Sean


----------



## Graeme

Thank you all for your compliments!! :-!

Just adding another, by the way you can see working versions of all these on my website.


----------



## Graeme

Hi All,
Just what we all need, another pilots :-d:-d
There are other versions of it on my site.
Enjoy..


----------



## Graeme

Hi All,
Just adding another one, this one took a while to make, I had to build a whole new movement for it, (You would almost think I was talking about a real watch :-d)
You can see it working here http://www.flashwatches.net/fw20.html


----------



## William James Gibson

What, no 24's?!?!?!? Just kidding. No really, where are the 24 hour watches? As someone else mentioned, I too wish some watch company would hire you to design watches for them. I downloaded the black and yellow wallpaper as they are my favorite combination. It matches my bike(s). Thank you for your wonderful work.


----------



## scm64

Those are all very nice. You have quite a talent.


----------



## Graeme

William James Gibson said:


> What, no 24's?!?!?!? Just kidding. No really, where are the 24 hour watches? As someone else mentioned, I too wish some watch company would hire you to design watches for them. I downloaded the black and yellow wallpaper as they are my favorite combination. It matches my bike(s). Thank you for your wonderful work.


Hi William,
Sorry for the late reply, 
I haven't made a 24 yet but there are a couple with 24 hour dials on them, the blue one, 6th from the top, has a 24 hour dial that rotates around the main dial. 
But I will put my thinking cap on and see what I can come up with.:-!
Regards
Graeme


----------



## Graeme

Hi All,
OK so tried to have a go at a 24 hour design. I suppose I haven't made one before because I am not really a big fan of them, for me it's a bit confusing to see the hour hand pointing in a different direction, :think: you know what I mean. So I have tried to change around the design a bit. I have besicly swapped around the 24 hour hand and the min hand so that the 24 hour hand is the big one and the min hand is the short one. So now we have the big 24 hand pointing to the markers on the outside of the dial, now what to do with the min hand?, :think:if it was going around as normal it would be very confusing :-sso I put another dial between the two hands,:-! and put a min scale on it. I left the seconds hand as normal just to be awarkward :-d.
So what do you think?

http://www.flashwatches.net/fw22.html


----------



## OHMS

My top favourites are first and last - great design!


----------



## John Vargas

Graeme said:


> Hi All,





Graeme said:


> OK so tried to have a go at a 24 hour design. I suppose I haven't made one before because I am not really a big fan of them, for me it's a bit confusing to see the hour hand pointing in a different direction, :think: you know what I mean. So I have tried to change around the design a bit. I have besicly swapped around the 24 hour hand and the min hand so that the 24 hour hand is the big one and the min hand is the short one. So now we have the big 24 hand pointing to the markers on the outside of the dial, now what to do with the min hand?, :think:if it was going around as normal it would be very confusing :-sso I put another dial between the two hands,:-! and put a min scale on it. I left the seconds hand as normal just to be awarkward :-d.
> So what do you think?
> 
> http://www.flashwatches.net/fw22.html




I want one! I want one!


----------



## Sean779

Graeme said:


> Hi All,
> OK so tried to have a go at a 24 hour design. I suppose I haven't made one before because I am not really a big fan of them, for me it's a bit confusing to see the hour hand pointing in a different direction, :think: you know what I mean. So I have tried to change around the design a bit. I have besicly swapped around the 24 hour hand and the min hand so that the 24 hour hand is the big one and the min hand is the short one. So now we have the big 24 hand pointing to the markers on the outside of the dial, now what to do with the min hand?, :think:if it was going around as normal it would be very confusing :-sso I put another dial between the two hands,:-! and put a min scale on it. I left the seconds hand as normal just to be awarkward :-d.
> So what do you think?
> 
> http://www.flashwatches.net/fw22.html


I like it. Been looking at Meistersingers one hand watches. It'd be interesting to see that concept in a 24 hour dial. Even better for me would be that concept with noon at the top, 24 at the bottom, to graphically illustrate the rising and setting of sun. (The minute dial as you have it with no minute indices gives no timekeeping info. the hour hand already provides.)

Sean


----------



## Graeme

Hi Sean,
I see what you mean by the Min dial not giving much info, so I got rid of it and the min hand, leaving just the 24 hour hand and the seconds hand. I also made the half hour marks a bit bigger so you can see better when it's "quarter past", "half past", and "quarter too"

As usual you can see it working here http://www.flashwatches.net/fw22.html


----------



## Sean779

Graeme said:


> Hi Sean,
> I see what you mean by the Min dial not giving much info, so I got rid of it and the min hand, leaving just the 24 hour hand and the seconds hand. I also made the half hour marks a bit bigger so you can see better when it's "quarter past", "half past", and "quarter too"
> 
> As usual you can see it working here http://www.flashwatches.net/fw22.html


I like this. I like how the thick 24 hour hand commands the center of the dial. Right now I have that 24 hour set-up on my Doxa DS GMT where I can rotate the inner 24 hr. bezel to get 12 at top. Just my preference. But, I got 4 hands going around the dial competing for my eye, and most of the time a quick glance at the single 24 hour hand would suffice. Sometimes, however, I'd want more accuracy than 15 minute increments, and your second hand doesn't really fulfill that. What I'd really want would be your earlier version with minute indices on the inner dial, a minute hand, and an hour hand there as well and shorten the seconds hand for that dial. Broad timekeeping on the outer ring (the sweep of the 24 hour day) and essentially a regular hour, minutes, seconds hands on the inner dial. In other words it would be my Doxa GMT with only the GMT hand left fully extended and the three other hands shortened when more accuracy is required. It would require, I assume, a 2893 with 3 of 4 hands shortened. I wish somebody would make that watch. For my needs, it would be perfect, don't know about anybody else. Short of that happening, I'd buy your revised 24 hour design. Its simplicity is a stonehegian/sundial cure for accuracy we seldom need.

Sean


----------



## Sean779

ps: I know putting the 24 hour markers on a bezel is one answer, but I see the 24 hour single hand as having primacy, so I'd want the inner dial shrunk for its use as occasional need for additional accuracy.

Sean


----------



## vinnieg24

Very cool. can anyone make watch designs from that site?


----------



## workaholic_ro

I think you already got enough confirmations to go for the next step. I'm sure that the only reason they are not more is that this section is not very active.
I add here my vote.
Waiting to see them ticking. |>


----------



## Graeme

Thanks Fidel,
I have a meeting set up in April in Switzerland, I do not want to say too much at this time. ;-)


----------



## Graeme

I thought I put in a tourbillion movement :-d:-d

http://www.flashwatches.net/fw23.html


----------



## Patstarrx

You do have a talent... Let me know when they go n2 production I'll buy one!!! Keep up the great work


----------



## Patstarrx

where can I get this software?


----------



## Graeme

Patstarrx said:


> where can I get this software?


I am using Macromedia Flash 8 Professional. :-!


----------



## Caliper1681

Any word? Man these are some very fine designes. Congratulations my friend.:rodekaart


----------



## Graeme

Caliper1681 said:


> Any word? Man these are some very fine designes. Congratulations my friend.:rodekaart


Thank you very much, I don't want to say too much at this stage, but some of these desings might make it to the real world ;-)


----------



## Sean779

Graeme said:


> Thank you very much, I don't want to say too much at this stage, but some of these desings might make it to the real world ;-)


Great news, Graeme, I like some of your designs very much.


----------



## MikalNY

wow! those are ace


----------



## jenswatches

Very nice designs! Good luck getting them to market, it'll be a most rewarding time when you finalise the prototyping and get a production run. Then you start to wear the protos before anyone else can buy one!

Loved it!!!

Jens


----------



## jakesmith

*Hi Everyone...*

*b-) Hi this is Jake Smith and I am new member to this forums...
I like your watch designs...
Its an amazing and Very Beautiful designs...
Thanks..*


----------



## Cortney Jay

*Some more Designs!*

You've got some Killer rendering skills. Let me know what you think of a couple of mine. Some of these have actually made it to the wrist! |>


----------



## drlove343

Wow, that is awesome work |>|>


----------



## scuttle

Mostly excellent, but the small hands on this chrono won't be readable while moving. Skeletonizing them keeps the look consistent but ruins the usability.



Graeme said:


> Hi All,


----------



## scuttle

..While this one has the opposite chrono sin of main hands that will obscure the timers and the date. Why not skeletonize these?



Graeme said:


> Hi All,


----------



## goddino371

Salivating over your Pro-Diver design in copper...


----------

